# Paket beim Nachbarn, der nicht erreichbar ist.  Help?



## Stryke7 (30. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

vor 10 Tagen ist ein Paket von mir  bei einem Nachbarn gelandet.  Ich habe etwa zwei Stunden später bereits versucht es abzuholen, er ist aber seit dem nicht mehr erreichbar/ zu Hause. 

Ich war zwischendurch im Urlaub und habe ihm einen Info-Zettel an die Tür gehängt.  Da dieser immer noch da hängt, gehe ich mal davon aus dass er seit dem nicht mehr da war.

Abseits von der Frage, wer zum Geier ein Paket annimmt wenn er weiß dass er unmittelbar darauf für lange Zeit weg sein wird,  überlege ich was meine Möglichkeiten sind? 

Ich finde keine Informationen darüber, ab wann ich mich deshalb an den Versender (DHL)  wenden sollte,  beziehungsweise ab wann das ganze als Problem zu betrachten ist gegen das ich offiziell vorgehen sollte/muss. 

Hatte schon mal jemand von euch eine ähnliche Situation?


----------



## rhalin (30. August 2015)

An DHL wenden bringt nichts, daß muss der Verschicker des Pakets machen.
Ansonsten steht der das Paket Annehmende auch dafür gerade , heisst du hast das Paket eigentlich nicht bekommen und musst
im Zweifelsfall auch nicht dafür bezahlen.
Darüber sollte sich jeder der ein Paket für jemand anderen annimmt im Klaren sein.
Bin selber Mitarbeiter in einem Onlineshop und wir hatten solche Fälle schon öfter.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. August 2015)

Mir ist klar wie das rechtlich aussieht,  aber was mache ich denn wenn ich ihn einfach nicht erreichen kann? 

Ich werde mich erstmal an den Händler wenden.


----------



## rhalin (30. August 2015)

Schwierig, kannst ja nicht ewig auf den Nachbarn warten.
Würde den Händler fragen ob er die Ware nochmal rausschickt und er müsste dann bei DHL die (erste) Zustellung reklamieren.
Sollen sich die einen Plan machen.
Nachforschung wird nichts bringen das es ja "zugestellt" ist.


----------



## Stryke7 (30. August 2015)

Ich werds mal versuchen, danke


----------



## KaterTom (30. August 2015)

Warum nutzt du nicht die Packstation?


----------



## Stryke7 (30. August 2015)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Warum nutzt du nicht die Packstation?



Weil DHL das nicht auf die Kette bekommt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. August 2015)

Tür eintreten und das Paket holen. Er hat ja dein Eigentum geklaut. 

Ich habe DHL verboten meine Pakete bei bestimmten Nachbarn abzugeben.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2015)

Mal sehen, es sind jetzt zwölf Tage,  nach 14 Tagen werde ich mich an den Händler wenden.  Der soll dann mit DHL klären, wie ich an meine Lieferung komme.


----------



## mks1970 (31. August 2015)

Also, wenn du DHL nicht schriftlich erlaubt hast (das bieten sie an) das Paket an anderer Stelle abzugeben/abzulegen muss DHL dafür haften. Es wurde ja nicht an den Empfänger zugestellt und somit bist du da aus dem Schneider.

DHL muss den Typ ggf. verklagen, was sie bei einem höheren Wert des Inhalts definitiv tun werden. 

Ich hatte einen ähnlichen Fall mal mit UPS. Die haben das Paket an jemanden zugestellt, den es weder im Haus noch in der Nachbarschaft gibt. 

Erst haben sie sich quer gestellt aber als der Händler eine Klage ankündigte haben sie das Geld ersetzt.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2015)

Er ist wieder zuhause!   
Und hat mir mein Paket eben vorbei gebracht. 

Ich habe schon befürchtet, das würde schwieriger werden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. September 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß mit dem Inhalt. Eines kann man leider nie absehen wie zb den Besuch eines Krankenhauses oder ähnlich oder kritische Sachen im Familienkreis.


----------

